# Jones All Mountain Twin v Libtech TRS v Libtech Travis Rice Pro



## Baumer39 (Apr 3, 2013)

Im looking to buy a new board but am stuck between these three boards. 
First off, I am 6' 205lbs and would consider myself an advanced rider. I ride mostly all-mountain and mostly hitting jumps along runs more than going into the park, but I am thinking about starting to hit park jumps more. I'll ride just about any line but will look to hit any jumps I see on the way down. 
I would like a board that allows me to do just about everything, except jibbing, my main focuses are a board that is poppy so I can have some fun with butters/presses in the powder and side hits but also will float in the powder. I would like a twin board so I can ride switch. I just broke my 157 Salomon Strobe and need to replace it. Im thinking about moving up to a 159-160 length as I found my 157 didn't really float in powder with my centered stance.

I know its a little soon to be asking for too much advice on the new 13-14 models but I think im going to wait so the best knowledge as to what they will be like or just what the 12-13 are like would be greatly appreciated. 

Jones: New 13-14 model looks sick and I have read great things except at high speeds. Reviews might have been a few years old but said it is not stable at high speeds and the magnetraction doesn't hold on ice very well because it is minimal. Has this changed in recent models? Or is this because the board is camber at the center and rocker at the tip and tail when the Lib-techs are Rockered middle and cambered ends? 

Travis Rice: I know this is a little stiffer than the TRS so might be a little better because I am heavier than more boarders my height. I am not sure if this will make it less playful though. Also kinda like that its detuned already to T.Rice's specs

TRS: I know this and the T. Rice are pretty similar but there are differences. Especially with the new XC2 in the 13-14 I am not sure which board shape will be better for what I am looking for. I'm thinking the XC2 will make the board more playful than the other 2. (keep in mind my old board is camber, but I do want to move to a rocker camber comb) 

I guess it comes down to the different board shapes. 

I am leaning towards the TRS in a 159 although I don't know if the additional cambered tip and tail for 13-14 will be better for me or not.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For starters nix the Mtn Twin. It's actually full directional.

For camrock in your prefered style look into the YES Greats.

The Rice and TRS arent bad boards, but know that if your Salomon had carbon these Libs wont really feel "lively" to you. The whole general ride character of Mervins in my experience is best described as snowboarding on cruise control. Not a ton of energy so you'll never get bucked, a rocker that's easy to ride, and magne means you don't have to pay attention to your edges. Put all that into one board and snowboarding is pretty mind-off. I've never really been able to load their tips and even with Magne they wash just a tad when I try and snap out of a euro-carve. It may be something that doesnt bother you or you may even like the way they ride, just a heads up.

I would take a good look at the Flow Rush as long as you don't really care about sliding metal or boxes in the park (the ABT is fine everywhere else, but it's slow on jibs). It has a ton of snap, a mellower version of rocker similar to C2, and the 5 radial sidecut is super dialed and grippy when you need it.

You might also look into the K2 Happy Hour. Soft torsionally but strong tip to tail means its easy to drive and a blast in powder. Drives under foot well.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nivek said:


> For starters nix the Mtn Twin. It's actually full directional.


Hey, just curions: what makes the Jones Mountain Twin actually fully directional?

Thx.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Inserts are set back 2cm and the tail is stiffer than the nose.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

I can only speak for the All Mountain Twin but have found it to be a very solid all-mountain board. The edge hold is great, works great on ice. I have not really ridden it on powder so I can't speak to that. I think it's a good board all round, I don't really have anything negative to say.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

For the OP: I haven't noticed much of a difference in flex between the nose and the tail. When pressing the nose or the tail the flex seems about the same. It's hard to say 100% since it's impossible to lean exactly the same amount both ways, or even measure it, but I don't know that I feel a difference even when I try to bend them with equal effort. Perhaps another Jones Mountain Twin rider can opine. Torsionally there's a slight difference but that might be because of the slight setback.


----------



## Baumer39 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nivek said:


> The Rice and TRS arent bad boards, but know that if your Salomon had carbon these Libs wont really feel "lively" to you. The whole general ride character of Mervins in my experience is best described as snowboarding on cruise control. Not a ton of energy so you'll never get bucked, a rocker that's easy to ride, and magne means you don't have to pay attention to your edges. Put all that into one board and snowboarding is pretty mind-off. I've never really been able to load their tips and even with Magne they wash just a tad when I try and snap out of a euro-carve. It may be something that doesnt bother you or you may even like the way they ride, just a heads up.


The way you describe Mervin you seem to have a negative bias. Or is this just in terms of my preference of wanting a poppy board? I am wondering from what you said if Lib-tech would be great in powder but not be as lively on hard pack? Also my Salomon did have some carbon. So if I want something with similar or a little more pop should I stay away from a Lib-tech if it will be a resort first powder second board?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Baumer39 said:


> The way you describe Mervin you seem to have a negative bias. Or is this just in terms of my preference of wanting a poppy board? I am wondering from what you said if Lib-tech would be great in powder but not be as lively on hard pack? Also my Salomon did have some carbon. So if I want something with similar or a little more pop should I stay away from a Lib-tech if it will be a resort first powder second board?


Have you ever ridden a board with rocker between your feet? If not, I'd try and demo the libs before buying. Your old board was camber so the libs are going to feel completely different. Not saying it wouldn't work for you but I'd be wary of purchasing based on reviews without trying it first. Especially if you have never been on a cam-rock-cam profile before.


----------



## Baumer39 (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't riden a board with a cam-roc-cam profile before. I do want to demo a board before I buy it because I do know they ride differently. I do want a board that has the hybrid camber. Any thoughts on cam-roc-cam vs roc-cam-roc like on the YES Greats board, keeping in mind my preferences from above?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

RCR rides a lot like a cambered board just more loose. I haven't ridden that many but the adjustment from full camber isn't hard.
CRC rides significantly different and takes 2-3 days to really get it dialed. What you lose is the pop and spring exiting carves but in general what you gain is faster edge to edge transition and better pivoting. Rides pow better IME also as it feels slightly more surfy than RCR variations


----------



## oldseed (Mar 7, 2013)

Baumer39 said:


> Im looking to buy a new board but am stuck between these three boards.
> First off, I am 6' 205lbs and would consider myself an advanced rider. I ride mostly all-mountain and mostly hitting jumps along runs more than going into the park, but I am thinking about starting to hit park jumps more. I'll ride just about any line but will look to hit any jumps I see on the way down.
> I would like a board that allows me to do just about everything, except jibbing, my main focuses are a board that is poppy so I can have some fun with butters/presses in the powder and side hits but also will float in the powder. I would like a twin board so I can ride switch. I just broke my 157 Salomon Strobe and need to replace it. Im thinking about moving up to a 159-160 length as I found my 157 didn't really float in powder with my centered stance.
> 
> ...


I'm a similar rider, more intermediate than advanced. I'm 6'2, 215 pounds and ride the TRS in 162. I ride blacks and blues from Whistler to Vail. I don't do double black diamonds unless there's fresh pow. I jump features on the run, I do the park now and then for _easy_ jumps, and i spend the first hour on the mountain working on moguls. When i ride switch i stick to greens and blues.

I find the TRS lets me have fun all over the mountain. I came from a carving board so I'm having an awesome time with the TRS. It doesn't hold an edge on carves like a Custom X or my old Elan Vertigo, but the washing-out helps me do skidded carving turns with more confidence that I won't catch an edge on a steep run, which I think is a plus. It lets me take steeper runs with better speed control. Same thing for quick pivot turns and landings. It does mean I have to work harder to hold an edge without skidding -- on the heelside I feel like I have to bend my knees a bit more than with my old carving board.

so anyway yeah. here's a vote for the TRS.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Baumer39 said:


> I haven't riden a board with a cam-roc-cam profile before. I do want to demo a board before I buy it because I do know they ride differently. I do want a board that has the hybrid camber. Any thoughts on cam-roc-cam vs roc-cam-roc like on the YES Greats board, keeping in mind my preferences from above?


I ride a Yes Greats from 2 seasons back and it is a great board and would do everything you are looking to do. The one released this season gets even better reviews as they tweaked the profile a little (extended the camber between the bindings a little I think). So for me the Rocker-Camber-Rocker you'll find on boards like the YES, Jones and Rossignol works best for me. I've tried full rocker (arbor) and hybrid rocker C-R-C profiles (Rome and Never Summer) and while they are great in pow especially I just felt they have always been markedly less stable when riding/charging in variable conditions etc. I did not like the pivot feeling between the feet...especially traversing flats etc. Couldn't get used to it. Now that doesn't mean it wouldn't work for you. Plenty of people love that profile so really best if you can demo both profiles side-to-side.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Baumer39 said:


> The way you describe Mervin you seem to have a negative bias. Or is this just in terms of my preference of wanting a poppy board? I am wondering from what you said if Lib-tech would be great in powder but not be as lively on hard pack? Also my Salomon did have some carbon. So if I want something with similar or a little more pop should I stay away from a Lib-tech if it will be a resort first powder second board?


Yeah at this point it's a bias, but I got here from experience. I have never been wowed by a Mervins livelyness or pop. 

If you're looking to maybe demo, just demo some stuff. Just be sure to ride some Yes, Mervin, and some other brand with CRC. and then even try some other stuff like K2's lifted tech or Salomons weird one.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm rubbish at descisions.

Leaning towards the Jones MTU reason is that ive seen a few folk say that the Hot Knife can be a bit 'slack'? A bit annoyng cause i can get last seasons Hot Knife for peanuts.


Wouldn't mind hearing from someone that's had a go on the Jones though before i order.

Has anyone had the pleasure?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

ricksen24 said:


> I'm rubbish at descisions.
> 
> Leaning towards the Jones MTU reason is that ive seen a few folk say that the Hot Knife can be a bit 'slack'? A bit annoyng cause i can get last seasons Hot Knife for peanuts.
> 
> ...


I have a hot knife so I can chime in on that board. I'm also on my phone so bare with any mispells.

Ive put about 30 days on it so I can give you my personal experience. I found it to have very slow turn initiation in tight mogules and trees. The sidecut is 8.2 and is the largest sidecut I've ever ridden, so that factors in. Being that it is mostly camber, I'm sure this is another reason I find it to have slower turn initiation at slow to moderate speeds. I rode it in 25 inches of snow and I did not care for it. I was centered so that didn't help. I got around in the snow but I think nearly any other board could perform better in a dump of snow that size. The good thing I liked about it is that I can lay into some deep carves with it. I would add that it isn't the heaviest or lightest board I've owned. I'm lucky if wax lasts more than 2 days on this board as well. I'm on the 156 at 165 lbs and I find the board to be on the stiffer side.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bertieman said:


> I have a hot knife so I can chime in on that board. I'm also on my phone so bare with any mispells.
> 
> Ive put about 30 days on it so I can give you my personal experience. I found it to have very slow turn initiation in tight mogules and trees. The sidecut is 8.2 and is the largest sidecut I've ever ridden, so that factors in. Being that it is mostly camber, I'm sure this is another reason I find it to have slower turn initiation at slow to moderate speeds. I rode it in 25 inches of snow and I did not care for it. I was centered so that didn't help. I got around in the snow but I think nearly any other board could perform better in a dump of snow that size. The good thing I liked about it is that I can lay into some deep carves with it. I would add that it isn't the heaviest or lightest board I've owned. I'm lucky if wax lasts more than 2 days on this board as well. I'm on the 156 at 165 lbs and I find the board to be on the stiffer side.



Cheers for the info man.

Thats another leaning towards the Jones then... 

On another note i really look the like of the Capita Volcom Stone!


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

ricksen24 said:


> Cheers for the info man.
> 
> Thats another leaning towards the Jones then...
> 
> On another note i really look the like of the Capita Volcom Stone!


Ironically I got a jones mountain twin for this season as well. Should be using it in the next 2-3 weeks, can't wait. 

I can add that the hot knife was easy to traverse across ice patches and dug into harpack without much effort (due to the magnetraction). Unlike my old never summer legacy, burton custom fv, and yes public, the hot knife definitely felt more stable in hard/icy conditions (these are the only other boards I have ridden). Like most people say, it really does come down rider experience. I just wish the hot knife was a little less stiff and maybe had .5 magne instead of full, as it felt really weird at first when getting accustomed to it.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bertieman said:


> Ironically I got a jones mountain twin for this season as well. Should be using it in the next 2-3 weeks, can't wait.
> 
> I can add that the hot knife was easy to traverse across ice patches and dug into harpack without much effort (due to the magnetraction). Unlike my old never summer legacy, burton custom fv, and yes public, the hot knife definitely felt more stable in hard/icy conditions (these are the only other boards I have ridden). Like most people say, it really does come down rider experience. I just wish the hot knife was a little less stiff and maybe had .5 magne instead of full, as it felt really weird at first when getting accustomed to it.



Did you go for the Ultra or just the normal one mate?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

ricksen24 said:


> Did you go for the Ultra or just the normal one mate?


I have the regular. For me, the less stiff the better! 

I haven't ridden anything super stiff but I find the hot knife pretty damn stiff. I don't believe its a 5.5/10. The picture I attached is my landing off about a 12 foot jump? Give or take a few feet? I wasn't too familiar with jump sizing at that time, I don't know how big it was. It was labeled medium. Anyway, to show you...it took me landing off a medium jump to get the board to flex that much. I could not get it to flex like that on the flats.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> Ironically I got a jones mountain twin for this season as well. Should be using it in the next 2-3 weeks, can't wait.
> 
> I can add that the hot knife was easy to traverse across ice patches and dug into harpack without much effort (due to the magnetraction). Unlike my old never summer legacy, burton custom fv, and yes public, the hot knife definitely felt more stable in hard/icy conditions (these are the only other boards I have ridden). Like most people say, it really does come down rider experience. I just wish the hot knife was a little less stiff and maybe had .5 magne instead of full, as it felt really weird at first when getting accustomed to it.



HotKnife is .5 MT. 







:snowboard3:


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> HotKnife is .5 MT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK then I mean mellow mag. I find the HK often grips too much


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Found my Rossi boards XV, OneMag, Krypto, are less grippy than my LibTech boards HotKnife, DarkerSeries, SkunkApe HP. All hav MT.






:snowboard3:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> I have a hot knife so I can chime in on that board. I'm also on my phone so bare with any mispells.
> 
> Ive put about 30 days on it so I can give you my personal experience. I found it to have very slow turn initiation in tight mogules and trees. The sidecut is 8.2 and is the largest sidecut I've ever ridden, so that factors in.


Does not really seem to make sense. If anything a larger sidecut (=smaller radius) should mean quicker/tighter turns...


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Does not really seem to make sense. If anything a larger sidecut (=smaller radius) should mean quicker/tighter turns...


I mean that, but I'm phrasing it different. By the 8.2 sidecut of being 'big' I mean that it is 'a big number'. But yeah...the higher the number the less of a concave the cut will be, thus a larger circle radius...and probably less quick/tight turns.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> I mean that, but I'm phrasing it different. By the 8.2 sidecut of being 'big' I mean that it is 'a big number'. But yeah...the higher the number the less of a concave the cut will be, thus a larger circle radius...and probably less quick/tight turns.


Still does not really add up. 8.2m is by no means a long/shallow sidecut - and about the same as TRS and Mountain Twin (TRS actually is actually even shallower).


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I have both profiles, rcr has more energy when carving, the greats was very responsive for me in the trees. crc surfs better in powder, pretty quick edge to edge. Both really fun profiles, I use em both but I started on crc ns boards seems to be pretty damp so I ride thru alot of thing that I would feel on the greats.


----------

